# Where to get car advertising?



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I love seeing advertising on cars and vans, and I would like to do my car except I have no idea where to go!

I tried vistaprint magnets- totally useless as someone stole one of the magnets and the other one got dirty so I washed it with water and it is now peeling and looks tacky! So I do not recommend these. 

So please if anyone can help me find a business that sells stick on advertising please can you help me?

Thank you!

Lou xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I had some vinyl decals done here a few years ago and they are still like new
K-9 Designs :=: Custom Orders


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Lots of people on eBay do them, I had some done about 5 years ago for inside my car back window and it still looks good


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I had some vinyl decals done here a few years ago and they are still like new
> K-9 Designs :=: Custom Orders


Hello

Thank you for your reply, I will check this site now 

Lou xx


----------



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

Chloef said:


> Lots of people on eBay do them, I had some done about 5 years ago for inside my car back window and it still looks good


Hello,

I will check now, is there anything particular that I need to write to get to these companies?

Lou xx


----------

